# super-C



## speedexS-17 (Jul 18, 2008)

recently when i fill the tank to the top then run it the gas leaks out under the gas cap, I'ts not just a couple little drops, it is about a quart of gas the comes out! first, what do you guys think is causing this, and how do you fix it? is it something as simple as a seal up under the cap or something more? please respond


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Probably the gasket seal on the bottom side of the gas cap. There was a recall for Cub and International gas caps many years ago because the original gas caps were not venting the tank properly. Try cleaning out the gas cap to ensure the cap is venting the tank properly and replacing the seal and see how that works. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! Don't see as many Super C's as you used to.


----------



## FARMALL RON (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to www.ihgascap.com and they will send you a new one.............RON


----------

